# Wound Care



## jessearl (Aug 30, 2006)

I've got a young buckling with a open wound on the front of his chest. It's about the size of the diameter of a Coke can. 

What can I put on it to help it heal?

My plan was to wash out the wound with water, maybe spray some rubbing alcohol on it, and then put some triple antibiotic on it to help.

It's oozing a little.

Any other advice? Better advice?

Thanks.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I really like a product called Vetericyn. It's worked many a miracle for me. It's pricey, though. 

That's going to be a hard spot to keep clean, unless it's up high on the chest? I think your plan is fine, it'll just have to be repeated daily until it gets some heal time in. But - so would any other course of treatment.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I wouldn't use Rubbing alcohol, it will burn really bad! I would wash it out with peroxide if it were me, then spray on some Betadine to kill any germs still there.
I also would then use an ointment called Tri-Care. It's sold at TSC in the eguine section. It is great stuff! It has a pain killer, antibiotic, germ killer & something that keeps the moisture & bugs out of the wound.
I've used it on goats & rabbits & my mom used it on one of her ducks even though the tube says for horses & dogs, it works really well & only $10.00, Good size tube that lasts a long time.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I had this occur to one of my young goats who had been "horned" by another and had a fairly large cut on his chest. I coated it with NFL (Nitrofurazone Ointment of .2% in water base of polyethylene glycol for topical cuts, burns & scrapes). It worked beautifully and I only had to do it once.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Clean it and Tri-Care would be the way I'd go.

Don't cover it - leave it open to air.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, I agree with Pony, no bandaging it. Goats can get into some pretty funky stuff and you don't want a bandage soaked and infecting the wound.

Also with Backfourty, don't use rubbing alcohol. Use peroxide, as that will clean out the wound without stinging to high heaven. Dressing with an antibiotic is the way to go.

~smiles~ I don't use the Tri-Care, though. I use plain, old Neosporin. It has worked well for everything from kittens to chickens to goats to people on my place.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Agree with the above, you may also want to trim or shave the area a bit.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Never use water on wounds like that or any. . . Saline (like the pure saline eye wash or nasal spray is fine) is best, and pick up some HIBICLENS (which contains 4% w/v chlorhexidine gluconate, which is excellent for antibacterial wash) at Wal-mart - it will be with the wound care stuff. . .
If you can get collasate, I highly recommend it. I've dealt with serious wounds on horses and goats that this helped a great deal with.

http://www.amazon.com/Collasate-Spray-1-oz/dp/B001AGWTPM


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

Shave the area so the oozing does cause further skin infection due to the moisture.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, I agree. Shave the area.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

No rubbing alcohol and I don't like peroxide either...too hard on the skin. I would use Chlorihexidine diluted with water to clean it and then, because of the time of year, I would use SWAT. It's found in the equine section and it is a topical antibiotic with fly repellent.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Our vets recommend SWAT, too, for wounds like this. The fly repellent part is important. I always keep it on hand.

Peg


----------



## jessearl (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses folks.

I used Peroxide and Neosporin on the goat that had the issue and it went fine. 

I've also had another buckling that has been acting strangely last few days or so. He's separated himself from the rest of the herd.

I went and checked on him tonight and while he was standing on an overturned log, I could see that he had a similar wound as my original goat.

But worse.

So I caught him and applied the same treatment. My hope is that when his wound heals he'll feel better and rejoin the herd.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

How are these little guys hurting themselves like this?


----------



## jessearl (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't have any idea. I've got a cranky doe that is rather food aggressive, but I haven't personally seen any behavior out of the ordinary. 

But I've got 2 out of 8 with similar wounds. I've got to figure out the cause.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I wonder if they are climbing on something that has a sharp edge or something....I hope you figure it out and they heal up quickly for you!


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

SWAT wound cream is a great idea, and then . . .you might also consider a tet. antitoxin.


----------

